# Suche Gaming-Laptop bis max. 1000 € (WoW, LoL, ...)



## Siamina (13. Oktober 2016)

*Suche Gaming-Laptop bis max. 1000 € (WoW, LoL, ...)*

Hallo,

Nachdem mein Laptop letzte Woche leider den Geist aufgegeben hat, suche ich kurzfristig einen
Laptop, der sich vorallem für Spiele wie *WoW*, *LoL*, manchmal auch *Sims 3  *oder Spiele gut eignet, die keine
besonders hohen Anforderungen haben, die man aber auch durchaus mehrere Stunden zockt.
Mein *Budget *beträgt (leider nur) um die* 1000 €*.
Mir ist bewusst, dass "Gaming"-Laptops weit mehr kosten, jedoch hoffe ich, dass es ein Modell gibt, dass
zumindest für solche Spiele ausreicht. Ich bin kein Gamer, der zwangsweise aktuelle Titel spielt, deshalb
hoffe ich,  dass es in dem Preisbereich etwas akzeptables zu finden gibt. 

Bezüglich *Stand-PCs*: Ich würde mich nur für einen Stand-PC entscheiden, wenn dieser bedeutend günstiger
wäre und die gleichen Anforderungen erfüllen würde, da ich mich mit Laptops einfach wohler fühle und
flexibel sein möchte.

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2016)

Ein richtiger PC wäre viel günstiger bei gleicher Leistung, wenn der Laptop für Spiele taugen soll, und du kannst heutzutage PCs auch in kleinen schicken Gehäusen unterbringen. Zudem hast du auf dem Tisch auch nicht viel mehr Platzbedarf als mit einem Laptop: da hast du halt dann eine normale Tastatur und ne Maus, letztere, hast du ja auch beim Laptop, wenn du spielst. Und der Monitor steht eher hinten auf dem Tisch, kann auch bei Bedarf direkt an die Wand montiert werden.

 Bei den Games bin ich nicht ganz sicher: LOL und SIMs 3 laufen auch mit nem 600€-Notebook, aber bei WoW je nach Anspruch und Add-Ons braucht man dann doch mehr. Bis maximal 1000€ hast du an sich sowieso keine große Wahl, da ist eine Nvidia 960M das stärkste, was du bekommen kannst - dafür gibt es dann solche Notebooks auch "schon" für 750€, zB das hier https://www.cyberport.de/?DEEP=1C24-5N1&APID=14 (ohne Windows)  oder einer für 800€ https://www.amazon.de/dp/B016QB9HZK einer für 800€ mit Windows http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/msi+gl62+6qfi58s2fd?nbb=45c48c  aktuell grad ne Aktion mit Rucksack, den gibt es aber auch ohne Rucksack, FALLS du den willst und der Aktions-Laptop weg sein sollte  

Und vlt auch mal hier lesen, da ist auch eine Liste mit aktuellen "Gaming"notebooks http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...Lohnen-sich-Laptops-zum-Spielen-1208492/2/#a2

 Ein gleichstarker PC würde allerdings schon für unter 500€ zu verwirklichen sein, dazu ein Monitor für 130-150€, ist also mind. 100€ günstiger. Du könntest allerdings sogar für die 1000€ beinah zum Spielen nen PC holen, wo du auch problemlos mal per Grafikkartenupdate den PC wieder fit machen kannst, und ZUSÄTZLICH nen kleinen Officelaptop für 300-400€, falls du mal "flexibel" sein willst und es nicht um Gaming geht 

im Anhang ne Grafik mit PC-Teile, die ca so stark wie ein Notebook mit einer Nvidia 960m sind.


----------



## Siamina (14. Oktober 2016)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort! 

Dieses Modell hier von Lenovo habe ich gefunden und würde es dem 15Zoller vorziehen:
https://www.amazon.de/Lenovo-Notebo...476400420&sr=1-6&keywords=Lenovo+17+zoll&th=1

 Es wäre zwar über meinem Budget, aber da die Rezensionen gut ausfielen, wollte ich nachfragen, ob das Modell ähnlich empfehlenswert ist, wie der 15 Zoller
von Lenovo, den du vorgeschlagen hattest.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Oktober 2016)

Für 1000 Euro finde ich den Lenovo viel, viel zu teuer. Die PC Preise sind leider aber seit ein paar Jahren im Allgemeinen sehr hoch.

Mein Favorit ist aktuell dieses Notebook: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01HEBXIEM...olid=J5UYUX5QRCIT&coliid=I1CUCCWVBECLFB&psc=1


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2016)

Siamina schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!
> 
> Dieses Modell hier von Lenovo habe ich gefunden und würde es dem 15Zoller vorziehen:
> https://www.amazon.de/Lenovo-Notebo...476400420&sr=1-6&keywords=Lenovo+17+zoll&th=1
> ...


  also, ich kenne die einzelnen Modelle nicht so genau, aber rein von der Power her ist der genauso stark bzw. vlt nen Tick besser wegen der CPU. Aber ein gleichguter PC kostet halt echt nur 500€... ^^


Hier wäre noch eines so gut wie das Lenovo, aber 100€ günstiger, und auch 17 Zoll http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/ace...tion+gaming+notebook+vn7+792g+5293?nbb=45c48c


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Oktober 2016)

Spielsystem sollte eigentlich wirklich immer ein Desktop sein, schon alleine weil "Standalone"-Monitore erheblich besser sind als die fast immer in Notebooks verbauten Teile. 
Das Notebook ist dann nur ein Zusatzgerät und für das Spielen im Notfall gedacht. 

Für 1000 Euro bekommt man schon eine bessere Kombi, also ein potenterer Desktop als ein Notebook einzeln, plus halt ein Notebook / Netbook dazu.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Spielsystem sollte eigentlich wirklich immer ein Desktop sein, schon alleine weil "Standalone"-Monitore erheblich besser sind als die fast immer in Notebooks verbauten Teile.
> Das Notebook ist dann nur ein Zusatzgerät und für das Spielen im Notfall gedacht.
> 
> Für 1000 Euro bekommt man schon eine bessere Kombi, also ein potenterer Desktop als ein Notebook einzeln, plus halt ein Notebook / Netbook dazu.


 ja, eben. Und Platz ist an sich auch kein Argument, vor allem wenn man nen 17 Zöller präferiert. 

zB in dieses Gehäuse bekommt man sogar "Oberklasse"-Hardware rein, und das ist ca 22,5cm breit, 27-28,5cm hoch und tief. Sharkoon CA-M - Test/Review   oder das hier in weiß, ein wenig größer, aber nicht viel größer, und mit viel Platz um "sogar" alles leise zu kühlen https://www.amazon.de/dp/B015UDUAKG   das ist dann zwar teurer als das Gehäuse in meinem Beispiel-PC, aber selbst mit nem recht teuren Gehäuse plus leiser Kühlung bliebe der PC klar unter 600€


aber wenn es nicht anders gewünscht ist, kann man den Lenovo nehmen


----------



## Siamina (14. Oktober 2016)

Guten Abend,
vielen Dank nochmals für die Antworten. Der Lenovo scheint wohl für mich am besten zu passen,
wobei ich mich dann nochmal wegen Garantie und Co informieren werde. Den gibt es ja auch in
verschiedenen Varianten, wobei ein i7er Prozessor schon drin sein sollte? 

Den Laptop brauche ich einfach, um flexibel zu sein, da ich z.B. öfter für einige Zeit woanders bin 
und dann nicht einen ganzen PC inklusive Bildschirm mitschleppen kann.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Oktober 2016)

Dir muss nur klar sein, dass selbst ein Mittelklasse Desktop i5 mit 3,x - 4,x GHz einen mobilen i7 mit 2,x GHz in der Pfeife raucht. 

Notebook, insbesondere als Spielgerät, macht wirklich nur Sinn, wenn du wirklich sehr, sehr viel unterwegs bist. Dir muss auch klar sein, den Desktop kannst du aufrüsten, das Notebook musst du nach zwei, drei Jahren ersetzen.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (14. Oktober 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dir muss nur klar sein, dass selbst ein Mittelklasse Desktop i5 mit 3,x - 4,x GHz einen mobilen i7 mit 2,x GHz in der Pfeife raucht.
> 
> Notebook, insbesondere als Spielgerät, macht wirklich nur Sinn, wenn du wirklich sehr, sehr viel unterwegs bist. Dir muss auch klar sein, den Desktop kannst du aufrüsten, das Notebook musst du nach zwei, drei Jahren ersetzen.


Er/Sie sagte doch, dass er/sie keine aktuelle Spiele spielt, sondern hauptsächlich die 3 erwähnten. Demnach muss er/sie auch nix ersetzen 


@ Siamina
Was hattest du denn jetzt für ein Laptop? Der schien ja damit zu funktionieren? Da findet sich dann bestimmt was vergleichbares oder besseres.


----------



## Siamina (14. Oktober 2016)

Ja, ich spiele keine Titel, die besonders viel fressen, da ich vor allem die drei erwähnten Titel und oft auch ältere spiele (Nostalgie und so  )

Ich hatte einen Toshiba Satellite L70-A-12W, der leider zum zweiten Mal den Geist aufgegeben hatte:
Toshiba Satellite L70-A-12W (PSKNEE-025038GR, 4051528108972) im Überblick: Technische Daten, Bilder, Meinungen

Auf dem Laptop liefen alle Spiele eigentlich vernünftig, daher würde ein Laptop, der einen Tick besser ist, mich wohl zufriedenstellen.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (15. Oktober 2016)

Egal ob ATI oder Nvidia? 
Gibt es irgendwas, was er unbedingt haben muss?


----------



## Siamina (15. Oktober 2016)

Grafikkarte ist an sich egal, 17 Zoll sind mir nur wichtig (was die Suche ziemlich erschwert hat).


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2016)

also, wenn Dir der alte reichte, dann reicht auch locker ein neuer mit nur einer Nvidia 940m. Mit nem stärkeren würden halt auch "Ultra"-Details bei WoW drin sein, wofür eine 940m je nach AddOn nicht reicht.

Da hast du dann eine Riesenauswahl, zb der hier http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/asus+x756uq+ty016t?nbb=45c48c


----------



## Siamina (17. Oktober 2016)

Ist der Laptop, den du genannt hast von ASUS in Ordnung oder sollte ich lieber einen
Laptop von z.B. Lenovo holen (z.B. wegen der Verarbeitung oder Kühlung)?   Ich kenne mich
leider mit den Unterschieden in den Marken kaum aus, und habe das Gefühl, dass sich das in 
dem Preisbereich nicht viel nimmt.

Dieser (Link  ) Laptop von Asus kostet z.B. 120 Euro mehr, hat aber die gleiche Grafikkarte, nur einen minimal (?)
stärkeren Prozessor. Der 688 € Laptop  wäre also eigentlich empfehlenswerter, weil ich beim anderen für fast nix 120 €
draufzahle?

Edit:
bzw: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/acer+aspire+e17+e5+774g+554d
-> das modell hat eine GTX 950M, dafür "nur" einen i5er mit 2x 2,30 GHz.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2016)

Siamina schrieb:


> Ist der Laptop, den du genannt hast von ASUS in Ordnung oder sollte ich lieber einen
> Laptop von z.B. Lenovo holen (z.B. wegen der Verarbeitung oder Kühlung)?   Ich kenne mich
> leider mit den Unterschieden in den Marken kaum aus, und habe das Gefühl, dass sich das in
> dem Preisbereich nicht viel nimmt.
> ...


  der teurere hat auch die höhere Display-Auflösung: 1920x1080, also FullHD. Der günstigere hat 1600x900. Zudem hat der teurere auch noch eine SSD, damit läuft und lädt der Laptop gefühlt deutlich schneller. 

Noch eine Alternative: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01KCRN8JA  der kostet 100€ mehr, aber die Grafikkarte wäre noch "sicherer" sehr gut für die Games. 


Zu den Firmen allgemein: das kann man echt schwer sagen... alle Firmen haben billige und teure Modelle mit "billig" und "edel"-Qualität, aber auch ein "gutes" kann Dir Ärger machen, und ein "billigteil" hält oft trotzdem viele Jahre problemlos. Und beim Service schwankt es auch immer wieder mal hier mal da. Da will ich keinen Hersteller klar als "besser " oder "schlechter" nennen.


----------



## Siamina (17. Oktober 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> der teurere hat auch die höhere Display-Auflösung: 1920x1080, also FullHD. Der günstigere hat 1600x900. Zudem hat der teurere auch noch eine SSD, damit läuft und lädt der Laptop gefühlt deutlich schneller.
> 
> Noch eine Alternative: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01KCRN8JA  der kostet 100€ mehr, aber die Grafikkarte wäre noch "sicherer" sehr gut für die Games.
> 
> ...





Entschuldigung, ich hatte in letzter Minute noch editiert:
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/acer+aspire+e17+e5+774g+554d

das Modell hatte ich gefunden und wollte nu rwissen ob der Prozessor so in Ordnung wäre, da dort auch eine GTX950M verbaut ist.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2016)

Siamina schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, ich hatte in letzter Minute noch editiert:
> http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/acer+aspire+e17+e5+774g+554d
> 
> das Modell hatte ich gefunden und wollte nu rwissen ob der Prozessor so in Ordnung wäre, da dort auch eine GTX950M verbaut ist.


  ja, der wäre auch gut genug.


----------



## Siamina (17. Oktober 2016)

Alles klar, vielen Dank nochmals für die schnelle Rückmeldung!


----------

